# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Alga vermelha

## Miguel Gonalves

Boas,
Tenho no meu aquario uma alga vermelha tipo "veludo" que fica completamente encrustada na rocha e ate na base dos corais sendo quase impossivel a remoo fisica! O melhor que tenho conseguido  remover a coralina que se encontra debaixo desta alga.Os cirurgies tambem no do conta do recado.Alguem teve semelhante experiencia, que tenha sido solucionada com sucesso?

Um abrao,

Miguel Gonalves

----------


## Joo M Monteiro

V se a encontras aqui:

http://www.coralreefnetwork.com/sten...s/seaweeds.htm

----------


## Miguel Gonalves

Boas Joo,

     Agradeo a tua ajuda mas no encontro nada semelhante,a minha tem um "plo" de 1 mm de altura muito semelhante a veludo.Receio que talvez seja da nossa costa e tenha apanhado boleia numa tpa.A soluo talvez passe por Diadema como o teu!

Um abrao,

Miguel Gonalves

----------


## Matias Gomes

Miguel eu tenho um tipo no meu reef, ela veio junto com as Rvs que coletei, os tangs comem tudo ficando apenas um tapete bem fino. nem paguro come elas.

----------


## Miguel Gonalves

Viva Matias,

Obrigado pela prontido da tua resposta e aproveito para agradecer as sempre bemvindas participaes neste forum com assuntos uteis e que seguem o caminho do que , e para que serve um forum!
Em relao  alga, o que tenho meu aqua  muito parecido,para no dizer igual ao estado em que se encontra a rocha na 2 foto mas muito mais denso. Os cirurgies comem no conseguem ao ritmo,de erradica-las totalmente do aqua,o que em pouco tempo revestio toda a rocha situada nas partes mais elevadas. 
 Talvez a soluo passe mesmo por um ourio...

Um abrao,

Miguel Gonalves

----------


## Matias Gomes

Miguel ourios so uma tima soluo, s fique atento que alguns preferem algas coralinas e outros algas normais. No sei quais vc encontra por ai, aqui na ilha tem um preto que adora alga coralina



o cinza e o verde preferem mais algas normais.



Lytechinus variegatus 



no sei informaes sobre os outros tipos.

Um abrao

PS: est apenas com uma RV assim? no seria o caso de retira-la e esterilizar para evitar a contaminao das outras?

----------


## Miguel Gonalves

Viva Matias,

O problema  que no esta localizado numa s rocha, mas sim em toda a parte superior do amontoado de rocha e no vidro do fundo.

Um abrao,

Miguel Gonalves

----------


## Pedro Cruz

Ol Miguel,

V se  esta: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....highlight=alga

Abrao


Pedro Cruz

----------


## Victor Ramos

Ol Miguel,eu j tive essa alga no meu aquario,sei o k ests a falar nos aqui chama-mos-lhe red slime algae.
 A soluo foi um producto k utilizei chamado "red slime remover" da "ultralife". Foi fantastico em 3 dias o aquario estava limpo.

----------


## Miguel Gonalves

Boas Pedro,

A alga  exactamente essa! Como conseguis-te eliminar?

Um abrao,

Miguel Gonalves

----------


## Marco Madeira

O Lo Vulpinus come isso... alis  rara a alga que esses meninos no comem...
Para alem disso tens de ser tu a retirar a maior parte dessa alga porque sem um peixe que a coma  muito dificil faze-la desaparecer. Boa sorte.  :SbOk:

----------


## Heitor Simes

Marco,

Este peixe no ataca corais?, li algures que sim, tens alguma informao sobre isso?

 :Pracima:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Lo Vulpinus? 
Ele  reefsafe. Penso que como qualquer outro peixe pode embirrar com algum coral mas apenas se mal alimentado, mas regra geral  reefsafe. Tem uma desvantagem que  o de ficarem um pouco grandes. 
Na minha opinio este  o melhor herbivoro no mercado, at melhor que o genero Ctenochaetus.

----------


## Matias Gomes

igual meu desjardinii que implicou com meu tubipora musica e quase comeu todo ele, apenas mudei o coral de lugar ele parou de comer, as algas vermelhas ele devora tudo.

----------


## Heitor Simes

Marco,

Apenas li o que esta escrito neste link e fiquei apreensivo.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...pcatid=687&N=0

Podias  ter informao sobre ele que nos leve a pensar que  reef safe.

Vou estudar mais sobre o animal. :Pracima:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Heitor... no percebi a tua afirmao... 

"Podias  ter informao sobre ele que nos leve a pensar que  reef safe."

Ele  reefsafe como qualquer Cirurgio ou palhao.... 
Se procurares informao sobre ele todos dizem que  Reefsafe. Mas existem s vezes excepes e pode acontecer que se estiver mal alimentado possa embirrar com algum coral mas  raro. Se perguntares a alguem se um Hepatus  reefsafe todos vo dizer que sim, mas existem hepatus que mal alimentados ou mesmo apenas por tornaren-se adultos comeam a comer/beliscar corais. Para mim o Lo Vulpinus  to ou mais Reefsafe que um hepatus.  :SbOk:  
Espero ter ajudado.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Heitor Simes

Marco,

Sim apenas disse "podias ter informao sobre ele...", estava a referir-me que podias eventulamente ja ter tido esse peixe e portanto teres experincia prpria.

Apenas isto, porque aquilo que li no artigo que indiquei diz que o peixe pode ter problemas com corais lps, da a minha dvida.

Obrigado

----------


## Marco Madeira

Heitor,
D problemas se mal alimentado...  :SbOk:  

_Rabbitfish are generally reef-safe if they are well fed_

----------


## Heitor Simes

Marco,

Por qualquer motivo saltei essa parte na leitura, estou elucidado.


Obrigado.

Desculpa o tempo que perdes-te.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Miguel, lutei durante quase 8 meses contra essa alga, at me ver livre dela. Decidi repetir aqui o que respondi no outro topico.




> Pedro , a alga que te est a chatear  a Asparagopsis taxiformis. Podes ler sobre ela aqui - http://www.aquatouch.com/algae.htm.
>  uma alga chata, insidiosa embora no directamente toxica para os corais( aparentemente no secreta substncias allopticas). A iluminao e o os nitratos e fosfatos no parecem influir muito sobre o seu crescimento( visto aparecerem em aquarios sem fosfatos nem nitratos ). Curiosamente o iodo sim . Esta tem sido a alga que mais me tem chateado no meu aqurio. O problema  que ela compete com a coralina e agarra os sedimentos impedindo a sua remoo. Para a controlares aconselho o seguinte : Kalkwasser e adio de iodo regularmente. Mantm uma alcalinidade elevada. Esta alga no  muito apreciada pelos herbivoros, excepto um Turbo do Pacfico que no  comum aparecer no mercado e as lesmas do mar do tipo Elysia e Dollabela que so enormes para a maioria dos aqurios.Os peixes que no meu aquario mais gostam dela so o A. sohal, o Z. velliferum e a Salarias fasciatus. O C. strigosus tambm ajuda. Tens que tambm ajudar fazendo remoo manual com uma escova. Os Siganus tambm gostam desta alga.
> Cump.
> Rui


Cump.
Rui

----------


## Miguel Gonalves

Boas Rui,

Antes demais agradeo bastante a tua ajuda, pois estou a perder a batalha contra este tipo de algas, substimei-as, convencido na vitoria de lutas anteriores. O avano destas algas  brutal, no vejo outra forma, de as eliminar seno retirar toda a rocha do aquario e raspar toda a coralina do vidro do fundo. Soluo esta que no tenho muita vontade de fazer, e de certeza que os animais tb nao. Soluo milagrosa parece-me ser os tais turbos...mas onde os encontrar? Por ventura teras alguns nos teus aquas que possas dispensar/vender ?

Uma vez mais agradeo a tua vontade de ajudar,

Um abrao,

Miguel Gonalves

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas Rui, tudo bem?


qual foi a dosagem do iodo durante o tratamento?

abrao

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Lus 
Segui as doses do Kent marine tech de Iodo.
Miguel 
Nunca encontrei esses turbos. Penso que se encontrares uma Elysia ou Dolabella  umja excelente soluo. Por vezes aparecem no mercado, ou podes encomendar atrav de uma loja.
Lembra-te da alcalinidade e do iodo.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Jesus Fontan

hay un caracol que come esas algas,hay que pedilos a francia.Maan poo o nome.

    un saudo

----------


## Jesus Fontan

so un mm,esa comen os meus caracoles,julio sabe algo sobre eles,podo mandar si queres,100 ou 200 caracoles pa acabar rpido


        un saudo

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas
Miguel

Tambm j tive disso no meu aquario, durante muito tempo.
Desde que introduzi o meu Zebrasoma flavescens, desapareceu tudo.
Ele andava sempre a debicar. 
At fiquei admirado, ele comer daquelas algas.

----------


## Jesus Fontan

busca estes caracoles

Turbo Fluctuosus.

comen estas algas Asparagopsis Taxiformis...entre outras

   un saludo

----------


## Jesus Fontan

si  a alga que comentan,no na come os cirujanos,esa alga moito dififil de sacar,ainda tomando formas drasticas de eliminala,un compaeiro tubo que meter cloro e lejia a todo o sistema,sacou tudo pa fora,colocou tudo no sitio e as putas apareceron otravez.

 nica solucin os fluctuosus

   un saudo

 PD: Julio,si lees conta o que pasou a J.Barea

----------


## Miguel Gonalves

Boas Carlos,

Os meus cirurgies tambem comem mas no conseguem dar conta do recado!

Boas jesus,

O Rui F. Almeida tambem  ja me tinha indicado esse caracol sendo o unico problema, adquiri-lo! Se souberes como indica-me,ok?

Um abrao,

Miguel Gonalves

----------


## Carlos Conde

Pois

Se calhar j tens bastante quantidade  :EEK!:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Viva Lus 
> Segui as doses do Kent marine tech de Iodo.
> Miguel 
> Nunca encontrei esses turbos. Penso que se encontrares uma Elysia ou Dolabella  umja excelente soluo. Por vezes aparecem no mercado, ou podes encomendar atrav de uma loja.
> Lembra-te da alcalinidade e do iodo.
> Cump.
> Rui



Boas Rui

subiste a alcalinidade para que valores?

Abrao

----------


## Jesus Fontan

La pgina del sitio de Francia donde venden los caracoles es:

http://www.nosy-be-imports.com/


un saudo

----------


## Julio Macieira

...  a loja do nosso companheiro Nicolas

conheo-o pessoalmente. Sempre foi complicado conseguir  enviar "vivos" para c  :yb665:

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Ento Miguel, arranjaste soluo para as algas?
Estou com o mesmo problema e gostava de ter uma soluo para isto?
H mais casos desta alga?


Cumprimentos

----------


## Miguel Gonalves

Boas Rafael,

Tentei algumas solues desde caracois, peixes, ourios etc. Deixei de me preocupar com elas e lentamente talvez devido  maturao do aquario desapareceram por completo. Por isso no te preocupes mantm as tpas e controla os niveis de nitratos/fosfatos que isso vai ao lugar.

Um abrao,

Miguel Gonalves

----------


## Rafael Bruno

:Ol: Miguel
Espero bem que sim... quero colar uns frags com epoxi e no se consegue devido s algas.

 quanto tempo tens o aquario? Essas algas apareceram quando e desapareceram quando?

Obrigado e cumprimentos

----------


## Miguel Gonalves

Ol Rafael,

O meu reef tem 6 anos...as algas desaparecem  cerca de 2 anos penso eu...pouco tempo de terem aparecido e espalhado por todo o aquario foi cerca de uns dois meses ate desaparecerem...

Um abrao,

Miguel Gonalves

----------


## MarcusHCoutinho

Ol amigos , sou do Brasil e tive problemas com algas vermelhas filamentosas ( bactrias ) no meu aquario. Por isso gostaria de compartilhar como resolvi o problema.

Utilizei um antibiotico comum usado na farmacopeia humana. a AZITROMICINA.

Usei um comprimido de 500mg para cada 50 litros.

O resultado foi espantoso , logo no outro dia todas as algas haviam desaparecido. Fiz uma troca parcial da gua para diminuir a concentrao do antibitico e tambem do nitrito que subiu muito com a morte dessas bactrias.

Tenho muitos corais , peixes e moluscos no aquario e nenhum deles foi afetado, pelo contrario at pareceram mais felizes.

Espero ter ajudado.

Um abrao.

Marcus - Brazil

----------

